# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  We're different. We're equal.

## Culturist

Dear kamka, 
is this the (right) way to say that in Polish: 
My jesteśmy inni, my jesteśmy r

----------


## kamka

[quote=Culturist]Dear kamka, 
is this the (right) way to say that in Polish: 
My jesteśmy inni, my jesteśmy r

----------

